# Gator Dinner anyone?



## Racerboy832 (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought for sure they were gunna wrestle that gator and relocate it. Then I couldn't help but notice how big and not very active the Gator specialist was. He looked like he wouldn't have a shot in Heck of wrestling that one. I would of rather seen the swamp man get it, atleast i'm sure the camera crew would of been having a nice supper with swamp man. I for one absolutely hate large reptiles and was not saddened by one bit to see the outcome.


----------



## shadow745 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I was hoping they'd relocate the dude, but if it was a threat and was responsible for what they were saying then so be it. Guess Florida has many, many more to fill that spot.

I agree on the gator trapper, looks like he ate one of those gators. But in all seriousness at least he was one guy on that river that actually got a job done he had set out to do. I'm sure most of the crap on these shows is dramatized big time, but if Jimmy and son are that unproductive they need to find another line of work. Maybe they can work with SwampMan next season so he can show them how to be fearless and get the #### done right and fast. Later!


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 22, 2010)

*S&S beyond hope*

That scenario of the S&S dufusses working with the Louisiana swamp man would be hysterical.I thought I heard that in the first five weeks the S&S boys had pulled up a whopping 2 or 3 logs.Instead of a 10 foot alligator the next victims would be two 6 foot whales.The S&S boys are number than a bag of hammers.I've seen scallops smarter than James.I think the swampman might have an accidental discharge of his shotgun if he worked with the S&S boys for longer than 2 days.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been wondering what the swamp loggers are living on. Best I saw so far was them selling a weeks worth of logs for $7,000 IIANM. Not much to support the crew, all the equipment etc.

As for the two dufuses...any boss would have fired them at the end of day two at the latest.

The show couldn't even let the gator incident go without faking it up. First a misfire then "only one round left". Who in their right mind goes hunting with just two rounds?

Harry K


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 23, 2010)

*i'm sick*

Let me apologize in advance for what follows.I keep having this recurring vision of the gator trapper heading out to check the gator bait.Coming around a bend in the Swanee and there's James and Jimmy duct taped to semi submerged logs or stumps sticking up out of the river.Sad but true,that's the only job they'd be good at.Then again ,I could see a scenario of the gator swimming away for his life.I'm sure even gators have thresholds as to mind numbing droning noises.James droning on,telling jimmy what to do and how to do it.Another funny scenario would be to capture the gator and see it wearing a tee shirt that says "everybody wants my wood".I'm sick."OVER"


----------

